# 10HP and under Bass.........????????



## riverrat66 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is anyone here fishing this curcuit this year?


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I don't no how many I am going to fish.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm in and I got a partner  
or 2


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

WHere is this?Do you have any info on tournaments?


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

sorry http://users.1st.net/ricdubdu/10 hp Circuit.html


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

So I went to this years first meeting today and it sound like
a pretty good time is going to be had by all.
Mike Slates is the director and he is pretty charged up it 
get this year underway. If anyone didn't get the chance to
make it to the meeting but is still interested in joining,Mike is 
still looking for a few teams. Take a look at the website for his 
phone # and e-mail address. You can also see a copy of the 
schedule at Falls Outdoor Sports in Cuyahoga Falls as of
2-21-05.


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

we need a tourney like this in central ohio


----------



## wagonsarecool (Feb 26, 2005)

I cant find any info about who to pay for the series> or do i just pay the day of each eventfor the day and for membership?


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

wagonsarecool check your pm's


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

mike seems to be a great director, in fact jane and i are going to help sponsor this club. mike's number is 330-298-3495. tell tim from keeping you in stitches sent you.
tim


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks for the compliment tim . be ready to have them stitches rolling the guys in the sportsmans 10hp circuit have been after me some to come up with shirts and hats. its going to be nice to work with you and your wife.


----------

